# Webbit 2004 (Padova): ultime cose !!!!!

## OKreZ

Posto qui visto che la ML gechi e' giu'. Dunque, fino ad ora la situazione dei seminari/relatori per il Webbit di Padova (5-8 maggio) e' questa (correggete se qualcosa non e' corretto): 

Gilberto De Faveri (MyZelf) [accettato] 

Fabio Cazzin (fabioFVZ) [?] 

Andrea Cerrito (cerri) [?] 

Andrea Barisani (lcars) [accettato] 

Giovanni Ferri (FonderiaDigitale) [accettato] 

Matteo Pescarin (Peach) [accettato] 

Luca de Giorgi (ldegiorgi) [?] 

Si diceva di trovarsi tra relatori (e chi altro volesse ovviamente) per vedere i vari seminari, organizzarsi fra relatori e chi volesse fare da spalla, accordarsi su una certa omogeneita' di presentazione (anche a livello grafico delle slides per esempio), ... direi di fissare una data e un luogo, come ad esempio uno dei prossimi weekend in un posto vicino un po' a tutti gli interessati... io sono di Padova, come pure Peach (e anche MyZelF non e' distante), gli altri relatori come sono messi geograficamente e come disponibilita' ?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

E se fate il 16 e 17 a Manno  :Very Happy:  ?

----------

## OKreZ

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> E se fate il 16 e 17 a Manno  ?

 

Ottima idea !!! sentiamo cosa dicono gli altri, io penso di esserci il sabato a Manno, e probabilmente anche MyZelF...

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Visto i recenti problemi con sito e ml ho deciso su consiglio di OKreZ di mettere questo post sticky.

----------

## Jecko_Hee

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Visto i recenti problemi con sito e ml ho deciso su consiglio di OKreZ di mettere questo post sticky.

 

come fa il figo da quando è moderatore!   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Peach

io il ponte pasquale sono dall'altra parte dell'italia dai parenti (quindi N/A da sabato pomeriggio a martedì dopo pasqua)

cmq vi presento la prima chicca che m'è arrivata in posta:

 *Punto Informatico: sommario di oggi (06/04/04) wrote:*   

> 
> 
> -----------------------------------------
> 
> Punto Informatico
> ...

 

ok ora la smetto di bullarmi...  :Razz: 

----------

## shev

 *Peach wrote:*   

> ok ora la smetto di bullarmi... 

 

Complimenti!  :Very Happy: 

(ammettilo, hai pagato per questo!  :Laughing: )

Cmq se lo fate a Manno credo proprio verrò pure io, il GentooPub svizzero si fa sempre più interessante.

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

tutti morti?

sveglia gente!   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Visto i recenti problemi con sito e m

 

problemi risolvibili o definitivi? 

 *OKreZ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Luca de Giorgi (ldegiorgi) [?] 

 

Non risulta tra i seminaristi   :Shocked: 

----------

## OKreZ

 *FonderiaDigitale wrote:*   

>  *OKreZ wrote:*   
> 
> Luca de Giorgi (ldegiorgi) [?]  
> 
> Non risulta tra i seminaristi  

 

Eccolo qui

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

Ho cercato sul loro sito ma tra i seminari non risulta..

----------

## lcars

Ciao a tutti,

io sono estremamente incasinato (e' gia' tanto che riesca a venire l'8 maggio   :Wink:  ) quindi non credo di riuscire ad incontrarvi prima. Comunque guardero' il topic e se per caso decidete di vedervi in una data che si rivelera' propizia allora mi uniro' volentieri   :Very Happy: 

Bye

----------

## OKreZ

 *FonderiaDigitale wrote:*   

> Ho cercato sul loro sito ma tra i seminari non risulta..

 

Ah, non avevo capito che intendessi il sito del webbit (che devo ancora controllare tra l'altro  :Very Happy: )... strano perche' in una mail che aveva inviato in ML diceva di essere stato accettato.

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

Potremmo approfittare della storia di Stallman per vedersi la sera e/o davanti una pizza  :Smile: 

che ne dite?

----------

## MyZelF

Io sarò a Manno e, molto probabilmente, anche il 20 a Milano.

----------

## fabioFVZ

 *OKreZ wrote:*   

> Posto qui visto che la ML gechi e' giu'. Dunque, fino ad ora la situazione dei seminari/relatori per il Webbit di Padova (5-8 maggio) e' questa (correggete se qualcosa non e' corretto): 
> 
> Gilberto De Faveri (MyZelf) [accettato] 
> 
> Fabio Cazzin (fabioFVZ) [?] 
> ...

 

Ciao,

sono stato fuori un po' dal forums...

scusatemi....

Se l'argomento mio e' PORTAGE OK

ci sono............

(Se sono ancora in tempo)

fabioFVZ

----------

## OKreZ

 *fabioFVZ wrote:*   

> Se l'argomento mio e' PORTAGE OK
> 
> ci sono............
> 
> (Se sono ancora in tempo)
> ...

 

L'argomento del tuo seminario sarebbe "Advanced portage/emerge", hai avuto notizie dal Webbit se sei stato accettato o meno ? In caso negativo, ti proporrei di fare da spalla a MyZelF nel suo seminario (Introduzione a Gentoo/Portage) per integrare il contenuto del tuo seminario con quello di MyZelF. Potresti venire conn noi a Manno, cosi' se ne potrebbe parlare  :Wink: 

 *FonderiaDigitale wrote:*   

> Potremmo approfittare della storia di Stallman per vedersi la sera e/o davanti una pizza 
> 
> che ne dite?

 

Mi spiace ma io non potro' esserci  :Sad: 

----------

## OKreZ

Dunque, se non tutti l'hanno visto: http://www.webb.it/article/articleview/1350 (vi piace il nuovo logo ?  :Very Happy: )

Per quanto riguarda l'accettazione dei componenti della community Gechi, mi sanno dire in settimana. Questo e' l'elenco dei Gechi@WebbIT 04 PD:Shev

MyZelF

doom.it

botta

Anborn

codadilupo

Peach

silian87

Sparker

Yoghi

nomadsoul

alexbr

bluesexplosion2

pako

Swayer

amico di doom.it n. 1

amica di doom.it n. 1

amico di doom.it n. 2

amica di doom.it n. 2speriamo in una accettazione globale (anche perche' ho sentito di un ampliamento dei posti in arena)

----------

## Yoghi

 *OKreZ wrote:*   

> Dunque, se non tutti l'hanno visto: http://www.webb.it/article/articleview/1350 (vi piace il nuovo logo ? )
> 
> 

 

Beeeloooo   :Cool:   bel lavoro! 

il tipo che l'ha fatto al webbit mi dara ripetiizioni di gimp cosi finalmente lasciero stare photoshop!

----------

## shev

 *OKreZ wrote:*   

> (vi piace il nuovo logo ? )

 

Assolutamente si!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## ElDios

Ragazzi anch'io vorrei venire ma non saprei come!!!

Padova è lontano e non posso fare per 3 giorni avanti e in drio da Milano!!!

...tantomeno ho il dinero per pagarme un albergo!!    :Embarassed: 

Non c'è nessuno che pianta tenda e tendine o che alloggia lì?

Fatemi sapere se ci sono soluzioni..altrimenti accetto anche dormire in macchina..purchè in compagnia di qualcuno..altrimenti da solo entro in para!

Altra soluzione potrebbe essere venire un giorno solo,ma dovreste dirmi quale è più significativo o se ci siete un giorno in particolare e gli altri no..

gracias...Aloa!   :Laughing: 

----------

## shev

 *ElDios wrote:*   

> Padova è lontano e non posso fare per 3 giorni avanti e in drio da Milano!!!

 

Avanti e indietro non si fa di certo, un passaggio si trova sempre come pure un posto per dormire. Io ho fatto richiesta per un posto nel "dormitorio", quindi dovrei alloggiare lì. E' però vero che anche a Venezia dovevo alloggiare "in sede" ma poi mi son lasciato tentare dall'albergo  :Razz: 

Cmq almeno qualche sera lì la passo.

In sintesi qualcuno che alloggi lì e che faccia compagnia lo trovi, non dovrebbe essere un problema. 

Se invece preferisci venire cmq un giorno solo l'unico consiglio che posso darti è: leggi le date dei vari talk (quando uscirà) e scegli quello con i talk più interessanti o con la gente che ci tieni di più a sentire/vedere/conoscere  :Smile: 

----------

## OKreZ

 *OKreZ wrote:*   

> Dunque, se non tutti l'hanno visto: http://www.webb.it/article/articleview/1350

 

Si ecco, non volevo bullarmi col logo (Peach ha fatto la G col geco, io ho fatto il resto) ma farvi vedere i seminari presentati dal Gechi  :Very Happy: 

pero' visto che vi piace tanto il logo, se vi serve: versione tiff (6,1 MB) e versione png (387,3 KB) 2000x800 px a 300 dpi  :Wink: 

EDIT:  *ElDios wrote:*   

> Ragazzi anch'io vorrei venire ma non saprei come!!!

 

Se vuoi provo a chiedere se c'e' un posto in piu' (dormitorio compreso): mandami i dati che chiedevo in questo topic, in settimana ti so dire...

----------

## doom.it

ma a me non è arrivata nessun tipo di conferma... nemmeno ai miei amici!!

AIUTOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOo

o mio dio moriremo tuttiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii

(attimo di isteria generale)

----------

## OKreZ

 *doom.it wrote:*   

> ma a me non è arrivata nessun tipo di conferma... nemmeno ai miei amici!!

 

Come scrivevo sopra

 *OKreZ wrote:*   

> Per quanto riguarda l'accettazione dei componenti della community Gechi, mi sanno dire in settimana.

 

 *doom.it wrote:*   

> o mio dio moriremo tuttiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii

   :Laughing: 

----------

## doom.it

Fiuuuuuu mi hai salvato da una crisi di nervi  :Wink: 

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

Webb.it cita come requisito fondamentale per le associazioni di avere come stile per le slide dei relatori, qualcosa di univoco.

Qualcuno ci ha gia' pensato?

----------

## doom.it

potreste partire dalla grafica che ha usato myZelf a G-Day, magari facendogli dare un occhiata da peach... da parte mia consiglio di usare un font carino, ad esempio quello usato per il volantino di G-Day: 

http://www.zopen.it/peach/works/gentoo/IntroduzioneGentoo.pdf

Ovviamente terrei come linea comune colori violacei, e magari uno sfondo ad-hoc con solo parte della G di gentoo e in piccolo il logo gechi....

----------

## MyZelF

Le mie slide del gday (vergognosamente riciclate a manno  :Wink:  ) sono qui:

http://linuxday.velug.it/slide/gentoo-intro.pdf

Io sono per uno stile semplice, tassativamente testo nero su bianco e, come diceva doom, qualche richiamo ai colori gentoo, oltre all'inserimento del nuovo logo gechi proposto da OKreZ.

----------

## Sparker

[Semi-OT] Ma in fiera ci saranno dei carrelli per trasportare il pc? Case+17" non sono esattamente leggeri...

L'anno scorso sono arrivato venerdì mattina, ma di carrelli nemmeno l'ombra...

----------

## OKreZ

 *Sparker wrote:*   

> [Semi-OT] Ma in fiera ci saranno dei carrelli per trasportare il pc? Case+17" non sono esattamente leggeri...
> 
> L'anno scorso sono arrivato venerdì mattina, ma di carrelli nemmeno l'ombra...

 

I famigerati carrelli ! sono sempre stati un problema, vediamo se quest'anno riusciamo ad organizzare meglio la cosa  :Smile: 

 *MyZelF wrote:*   

> Io sono per uno stile semplice, tassativamente testo nero su bianco e, come diceva doom, qualche richiamo ai colori gentoo, oltre all'inserimento del nuovo logo gechi proposto da OKreZ.

 

Appoggio questa soluzione. A tal proposito tempo fa Shev mi scriveva in una mail che

 *Quote:*   

> (lu_zero) m'ha detto che se ci servono ci da le slides ufficiali di gentoo che hanno già usato in altre oaccsioni

 

quindi chiedo a Shev se puo' sentire lu_zero a riguardo.

Altra cosa, nella prima mail informativa riguardo WebbIT che ho mandato in ML scrivevo

 *Quote:*   

> ogni relatore dovrebbe avere propri biglietti da visita, perche' comunque uno degli obiettivi del relatore e' quello di farsi conoscere in campo professionale. Inoltre e' opportuno preparare anche solo dei semplici fogli (tipo brochure) che riassumano i punti principali del seminario tenuto, da distribuire alle persone che vi hanno partecipato

 

quindi proporrei di fare tutto (slides, brochure e volendo anche biglietti da visita personali) utilizzando un unico tema, e qui invocherei Peach  :Wink: 

Io direi di vedere se entro qualche giorno Shev riesce ad avere le slides ufficiali in modo da ispirarci al tema di quelle personalizzandolo col logo gechi, in caso contrario di procedere a realizzare un tema semplice come dicevano sopra doom.it e MyZelF. Che ne pensate ?

@relatori, potreste preparare i contenuti delle brochure dei vostri seminari, cosi' poi vediamo di organizzarle bene ?

----------

## doom.it

Io ri-propongo uno stile simile a quello usato per i volantini di g-day, cioe uno sfondo apena accennato, un font decoroso e un richiamo ai colori.... una volta scelto uno sfondo che possa andare bene per tutti, un font,  e una combinazione di colori si possono fare slide - biglietti da visita - ripeiloghi con estrema coerenza e semplicità

ah ovviamente, se qualche relatore ha poco tempo e vuole una mano per impaginare queste cose sono a disposizione

----------

## MyZelF

Tra l'altro Shev (se non ricordo male) dovrebbe avere ancora un bel po' di quelle brochure stampate per il gday e "avanzate"... credo si possano riciclare (almeno quelle introduttive a gentoo).

Shev: confermi o sto delirando?

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

Anche io sono per i colori a contrasto.  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## shev

 *MyZelF wrote:*   

> Shev: confermi o sto delirando?

 

Azz, non mi sono mai sentito nominare così tante volte come in questo topic  :Smile: 

I famosi volantini li ho ancora tutti, li custodisco gelosamente! Erano qualche centinaio, sia in a4 che in a5 e su due temi diversi: introduzione a gentoo e falsi miti.

Sulla veste grafica concordo con doom, lo stile usato al gday mi piaceva, molto semplice, pulito e gradevole. Inoltre i volantini sono già stampati con quello stile, possiamo riciclarli. Massimo si sistema il logo sulle slides usando la versione modificata da OKreZ, ma sono dettagli.

Infine, questione slides proposte da lu_zero: ora gli mando una mail chiedendogli se è ancora disponibile a passarcele, appena so qualcosa vi avverto immediatamente.

Ovviamente mi accodo a doom nell'offrire aiuto ovunque serva, ci mancherebbe  :Smile: 

----------

## Peach

whey! ci sono !!!  sono reduce da una 4 giorni veneziana e ora sono qui  :Smile: 

se qualcuno avesse idee da mettere giù può trovare tutto il materiale che vuole qui (incluse i volantini e le pseudo targhette con nome fatte per il linux day):

http://www.zopen.it/peach/works/index.php?dir=gentoo/

io intanto vedo di recuperare le mie membra e pezzi di cervello che ho disseminato in lungo e in largo  :Cool: 

----------

## doom.it

Giustamente mi suggerisce or ora una delle mie due amiche che saranno a Webbit di far stampare anche qualche maglietta per le signorine... (anche per la povera Aleksandra!).... Vale a dire corte e strette, non quelle cose larghe e lunghe che usiamo noi maschietti per nascondere la panza!

P.S. ricordo che questa sarebbe anche un'ottima pubblicità vista la scaristà di donne a questo tipo di eventi!  :Smile: 

----------

## shev

 *doom.it wrote:*   

> Giustamente mi suggerisce or ora una delle mie due amiche che saranno a Webbit di far stampare anche qualche maglietta per le signorine... (anche per la povera Aleksandra!).... Vale a dire corte e strette, non quelle cose larghe e lunghe che usiamo noi maschietti per nascondere la panza!

 

 :Shocked: 

Ma quante ne sai?  :Laughing: 

/me che ovviamente approva ammirato

Peach, che ne dici?

----------

## Aleksandra

 *doom.it wrote:*   

> (anche per la povera Aleksandra!).... Vale a dire corte e strette, non quelle cose larghe e lunghe che usiamo noi maschietti per nascondere la panza!

 

Che molto probabilmente sara' in giro per i padiglioni di padova fiere  :Smile: 

 *doom.it wrote:*   

> 
> 
> P.S. ricordo che questa sarebbe anche un'ottima pubblicità vista la scaristà di donne a questo tipo di eventi! 

 

Ecco la ragazza ponpon pero' non la faccio eh  :Very Happy:  quindi niente taglie s per la sottoscritta  :Wink: 

----------

## doom.it

che ne dite di qualcosa di simile?

www.doombo.org/gechi/wechi.jpg

----------

## MyZelF

Mi sembra molto bene! Bello lo sfondo... ma si vedrà videoproiettando?

----------

## doom.it

nessuno ha un videoproiettore per provare?

comunque l'anno scorso se ben ricordo c'erano schermi al plasma non proiettori..... e se anche non si vede giusto.... beh speriamo che funzioni come messaggio subliminale  :Wink: 

P.S. OkreZ non è che mi passeresti i .xcf del logo che vorrei fare un piccolo cambio perp rovare?

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

Anche a me piace la slide di doom , tranne per la parte bianca su nera del "Titolo"..non si potrebbe fare qualcosa che stacchi meno?

----------

## doom.it

Prometto che è l'ultimo reply della giornata:

http://www.doombo.org/gechi/test02-nogeckos.png

----------

## OKreZ

 *doom.it wrote:*   

> che ne dite di qualcosa di simile?
> 
> www.doombo.org/gechi/wechi.jpg

 

Molto bella !

 *doom.it wrote:*   

> nessuno ha un videoproiettore per provare?

 

Io ce l'ho, questa sera provo

 *doom.it wrote:*   

> P.S. OkreZ non è che mi passeresti i .xcf del logo che vorrei fare un piccolo cambio perp rovare?

 

http://www.gloglotto.org/logogechi.xcf e http://www.gloglotto.org/logohi.xcf

----------

## doom.it

http://www.doombo.org/gechi/wechi.jpg

updated... per ridurre l'effetto pugno(unOcchio), si potrebbe fare il testo del titolo qualcosa di diverso dal bianco, o mettergli un ombreggiatura sotto, am non so se si piu in ooimpress.... probabilmente ne sapete piu voi  :Wink: 

ciao

DooM

----------

## shanghai

veeeeeeeeengo anch'io!   :Very Happy: 

OKreZ, ti posto i miei dati!!! 

 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

 *doom.it wrote:*   

> 
> 
> updated... per ridurre l'effetto pugno(unOcchio)

 

Gia' meglio.. magari aggiungi una linea grigia tra la parte bianca e il titolo cosi da ridurre lo stacco.

C'e' anche un layout verticale?

----------

## Sparker

 :Laughing:  mi è arrivata l'e-mail di conferma  :Smile: 

----------

## Yoghi

Confermato pure io!   :Cool: 

PS: se un relatore avesse bisogno sono disponibile ad aiutarlo

----------

## Sparker

Mi sono iscritto a tutti i seminari dei gechi, ma sono in tutti con numero negativo!!! (tranne uno)

Tra l'altro 

"Gentoo Linux: Tecniche di amministrazione centralizzata per installazioni multiple "

e

"GIMP 2.0 : introduzione professionale alla creatività "

sono sovrapposti!!!!

Fate qualcosaaaaa!!!!!

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

c'e' poco da fare... e' un brutto vizio degli organizzatori di webb.it!

Anche l'anno scorso molti seminari si accavallavano. Peach ne e' testimone.

Manda una protesta a loro, ma sortirai poco, temo.

----------

## doom.it

Confermato anche io e due dei miei quattro amici.

----------

## shev

Perfetto, anche a me è arrivata la conferma. Anzi, me ne sono arrivate due: OKreZ, è normale, un problema di posta o mi hanno riservato effettivamente due postazioni e due "letti"? Ok che non sono piccolo ed esile, ma mi pare esagerato considerarmi doppio  :Laughing: 

(seriamente, controlla che non m'abbiano assegnato due postazioni, non vorrei togliere inutilmente spazio ad altri).

Per le slides ufficiali di gentoo ho chiesto a lu_zero, appena il tipo che le ha gli fa sapere qualcosa vi aggiorno. 

Cmq io terrei come layout quello postato da doom, mi piace parecchio  :Smile: 

/me che oggi ha saputo che tra il 6 e l'8 di maggio avrebbe ben due esami all'uni... pace, recupererò a settembre (mi son già perso Stallman, direi che può bastare)  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## OKreZ

 *Shev wrote:*   

> Perfetto, anche a me è arrivata la conferma. Anzi, me ne sono arrivate due: OKreZ, è normale, un problema di posta o mi hanno riservato effettivamente due postazioni e due "letti"?

 

Boh ! penso che sia un errore, cmq verifichero'.

 *Shev wrote:*   

> Per le slides ufficiali di gentoo ho chiesto a lu_zero, appena il tipo che le ha gli fa sapere qualcosa vi aggiorno. 
> 
> Cmq io terrei come layout quello postato da doom, mi piace parecchio 

 

E che cosa ne pensate della mia idea ? mi sono ispirato al sito della gentoo e a quella proposta da doom.

----------

## MyZelF

 *OKreZ wrote:*   

> Boh ! penso che sia un errore, cmq verifichero'.

 

Per la cronaca è arrivata doppia anche a me. Comincio seriamente a pensare che il numero delle conferme venga dato in base alla stazza...  :Laughing: 

 *OKreZ wrote:*   

> E che cosa ne pensate della mia idea ?

 

Bella anche questa. La barra di "navigazione" è scenografica, ma secondo me toglie spazio ai contenuti. Ora mettetivi d'accordo e postate un bel modello di presentazione per OO.org...  :Wink: 

----------

## OKreZ

 *MyZelF wrote:*   

> [...]La barra di "navigazione" è scenografica, ma secondo me toglie spazio ai contenuti.

 

Ci avevo pensato, al massimo la si puo' ridurre un po'... secondo me ci sta bene: si ispira al sito gentoo, e' pratica se uno vuole saltare velocemente da un punto all'altro, e da l'idea di com'e' organizzato il talk a chi ascolta.

----------

## Sparker

Anche a me doppia.

Questo esclude l'ipotesi stazza  :Smile: 

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

nessuna conferma per me  :Sad: 

i colori di ocrez li preferisco ma anche io penso che la barra laterale sia superflua.

----------

## doom.it

si le tonalità della parte alta forse sono meglio un po piu chiare per non staccare troppo, come diceva fonderiadigitale... magari pero starei sul violaceo che centra di piu con gentoo  :Wink: 

Poi nel template mettere due slide quella con e senza barra laterale e ogni relatore sceglie se per il suo talk sia giusto o meno usarla... non è una questione solo stilistica ma anche di contenuto quindi la lascerei ai singoli relatori

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

Direi comunque di trasferire la discussione in ml dei gechi visto che adesso e' attiva.. mi pare la sede piu opportuna   :Smile: 

----------

## doom.it

ok prometto che è l'ultimo:

http://www.doombo.org/gechi/wechi_LE.jpg

(della serie, vale piu uno screenshot di 1000 parole  :Wink:  )

----------

## anborn

Anche a me é arrivata la conferma, bella lì!   :Very Happy: 

Ci si becca a Padova ragazzi!   :Very Happy: 

AnB

----------

## alexbr

Ciao raga, anche a me è arrivata la conferma   :Very Happy: 

per le slides personalmente mi piace di più lo stile di OKreZ ma metterei come carattere per il menu di navigazione a lato il carattere della presentazione che ha fatto doom.it, non in grassetto, ovviamente.

my 2 cents  :Wink: 

Edit: ma secondo voi con una carta vip (che è stata data a mio padre come rappresentante d'azienda, ma che non glie ne frega niente) potrei portarci un amico o roba simile? e questo qui, una volta entrato , cosa ci può fare? tnx

----------

## OKreZ

 *doom.it wrote:*   

> si le tonalità della parte alta forse sono meglio un po piu chiare per non staccare troppo, come diceva fonderiadigitale... magari pero starei sul violaceo che centra di piu con gentoo 

 

I colori sono quelli di http://store.gentoo.org

 *doom.it wrote:*   

> Poi nel template mettere due slide quella con e senza barra laterale e ogni relatore sceglie se per il suo talk sia giusto o meno usarla... non è una questione solo stilistica ma anche di contenuto quindi la lascerei ai singoli relatori

 

Giustissimo, ottima idea  :Wink: 

 *alexbr wrote:*   

> per le slides personalmente mi piace di più lo stile di OKreZ ma metterei come carattere per il menu di navigazione a lato il carattere della presentazione che ha fatto doom.it, non in grassetto, ovviamente.

 

In effetti io ho usato un carattere a caso, quello che ha usato doom e' perfetto.

 *doom.it wrote:*   

> Prometto che è l'ultimo reply della giornata:
> 
> http://www.doombo.org/gechi/test02-nogeckos.png

 

Questa e' stupenda, ma la terrei magari per www.gechi.org

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

Rimango dell'idea che questa non sia la sede adatta per discuterne (visto che funziona di nuovo la ml).. rimando la discussione la' e invito tutti cortesemente a farlo. Grazie.

----------

## Diggs

Spero d venirci   :Wink: 

----------

## shev

 *Shev wrote:*   

> Per le slides ufficiali di gentoo ho chiesto a lu_zero, appena il tipo che le ha gli fa sapere qualcosa vi aggiorno

 

Il buon lu_zero m'ha postato il link al materiale ufficiale. Ha detto di leggere bene la licenza e se serve lo stesso lu_Zero è disposto ad dare una mano per aggiornamenti o traduzioni.

Piccola chicca aggiuntiva: forse verrà anche lu_zero a webbit, speriamo!  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## ElDios

Voelvo un informazione da chi magari conosce già questo evento..ma quando a Giugno ci sarà a Milano (ho letto il volantino pubblicitario), sarà la stessa cosa o è una "fiera" diversa? grazie in anticipo..   :Razz: 

----------

## OKreZ

 *ElDios wrote:*   

> Voelvo un informazione da chi magari conosce già questo evento..ma quando a Giugno ci sarà a Milano (ho letto il volantino pubblicitario), sarà la stessa cosa o è una "fiera" diversa? grazie in anticipo..  

 

Sara' la stessa cosa per quanto riguarda i seminari, non ci sara' l'arena.

----------

## nomadsoul

scusate ma a che cosa serve dormire?

ghghgh

----------

## Peach

 *nomadsoul wrote:*   

> scusate ma a che cosa serve dormire?
> 
> ghghgh

 

si infatti opterò per materassino e saccoapelo sotto al pc  :Cool: 

----------

## lopio

ciao,

domanda stupida (ma spero di esser giustificato perche' (sigh!!) manco da tempo...

Mi piacerebbe seguire i seminari gechi al webbit padova ma il link al sito non mi funziona e non so come avere la lista.

Potete dirmi qualcosa o devo spulciare tutti i seminari del sito webbit

PS Ho paura sia tardi per iscrizione quindi se i seminari veranno riproposti a Milano potrei optare per questa seconda scelta

grazie

----------

## OKreZ

I seminari presentati dai Gechi li trovi qui

EDIT: per l'iscrizione ai seminari non e' tardi, tu iscriviti comunque anche se i posti sono negativi

----------

## lopio

 *OKreZ wrote:*   

> I seminari presentati dai Gechi li trovi qui
> 
> EDIT: per l'iscrizione ai seminari non e' tardi, tu iscriviti comunque anche se i posti sono negativi

 

grazie, chiedo scusa per aver cercato proprio male 

Comunque vedo che per i posti si e' gia' a -50, lo vedo dura -)))))))))))

ciao

----------

## ElDios

Ragazzi ho bisogno urgente di parlare con qualcuno che è di PAdova o che la conosce bene.. se qualcuno mi manda il numero di cell in pvt lo chiamo subito..anche il numero di icq va bene..insomma qualsiasi cosa purchè mi contattate..grazie..

Si accettano consigli su dove dormire la notte di giovedì e quella di venerdì...magari un posto più qconomico dell'ostello della gioventù..grazie..  :Smile: 

(posti in cui accamparsi saranno accettati)

----------

## akiross

ragazzi, anche io voglio andare al Webbit! ci sono troppe cose che mi interessano! A milano ci sono sicuramente, a Padova non so... potrei avere qualche problema  :Neutral: 

detto tutto  :Smile: 

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

 *ElDios wrote:*   

> Ragazzi ho bisogno urgente di parlare con qualcuno che è di PAdova o che la conosce bene..

 

Ti ho mandato un pm..altrimenti senti ocrez.

----------

## kaio

Mi metto in ginocchio sui ceci....

Non è che nel vostro spazio ci sono ancora 1 o 2 posti?

Mi metto in ginocchio sui ceci....

Mi metto in ginocchio sui ceci....

Mi metto in ginocchio sui ceci....

Grazie 1000!

----------

## kaio

Voi che sapete tutto de Webbit04....

Pensate che ci sarà, come l'altro anno, la connessione wireless?

Grazie

----------

## OKreZ

 *kaio wrote:*   

> Mi metto in ginocchio sui ceci....
> 
> Non è che nel vostro spazio ci sono ancora 1 o 2 posti?

 

Purtroppo no  :Sad:  manca solo una settimana e le esigenze organizzative escludono la possibilita' di aggiungere altri posti all'ultimo momento

 *kaio wrote:*   

> Pensate che ci sarà, come l'altro anno, la connessione wireless?

 

Con ogni probabilita' si'

----------

## kaio

Vi ringrazio comunque! 

Come si fà per iscriversi all'associazione gechi?

Grazie mille!

----------

## OKreZ

 *kaio wrote:*   

> Come si fà per iscriversi all'associazione gechi?

 

www.gechi.it

Non l'ho detto, ma potresti comunque venire a trovarci al Webbit e passare una giornata con noi (puoi iscriverti e partecipare comunque ai seminari anche non essendo residente, www.webb.it )

----------

## nomadsoul

cavoli....

a bluesexplosion e'a rrivata la mail di conferma e pure a me (anzi 2 a testa  :Very Happy: )

poi ora a lui e' arrivato questo messaggio:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Carissimo, quest'anno Webbit04 e' cresciuto e offre un'occasione formativa maggiore e focalizzata su differenti aree
> 
> di interesse. Per questo motivo non e' piu' possibile garantire la partecipazione degli iscritti WebbitCon
> ...

 

probabilmente e' arrivato anche a me....

help!

----------

## ElDios

ho fatto richiesta per il webbitCon e non mi è stato accettato dicendo che devo essere affiliato ad una comunità o qualcosa del genere..posso rispondere che sono in qualche modo connesso a voi? avrei bisogno con una certa urgenza di una riposta per sapere dove passare le notti..

grazie a tutti in anticipo..

----------

## doom.it

anche a me è arrivata l'email "non sei stato accettato", io credo che quella sia generata automaticamente su tutti gli iscritti "web" mentre accettavano ad personam in base all'indirizzo che ha passato OkreZ... in ogni caso attendo conferma

(Sarebbe bello se OkreZ potesse avere un'email di conferma dagli organizzatori con l'elenco delle persone, numero postazioni e numro di posit dormitorio, che sono stati accettati... lo sai che ti voglio bene  :Wink:  )

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

Anche io ho ricevuto la famosa email preconfezionata. Ho risposto direttamente a loro.. vedremo.

----------

## shanghai

Anch'io ho ricevuto il rifiuto per la mia iscrizione "standard"   :Evil or Very Mad: 

OkreZ che ci dici?!?  :Smile: 

----------

## OKreZ

Dico che e' arrivata anche a me e che e' evidentemente un errore, devono averla mandata a tutti quelli che hanno richiesto di essere residenti, senza considerare l'eventuale specifica dell'appartenenza ad una community... per sicurezza cmq chiedo conferma.

----------

## shev

 *ElDios wrote:*   

> ho fatto richiesta per il webbitCon e non mi è stato accettato dicendo che devo essere affiliato ad una comunità o qualcosa del genere..posso rispondere che sono in qualche modo connesso a voi? avrei bisogno con una certa urgenza di una riposta per sapere dove passare le notti

 

OKreZ, che rispondiamo al ragazzo? Per me può benissimo indicarci come associazione di riferimento, più che altro però dipende da voi di webbit.

----------

## Peach

è arrivata anche a me quella mail ma dalle segreterie organizzative invitano a tranquillizzarci...

----------

## bluesexplosion2

via diciamolo giocano con le pulsazioni e le frequenze cardiache della gente lol... ci vediamo la.. nella speranza di riuscire a portare il pc gia apposto  :Very Happy: 

----------

## ElDios

Le segreterie organizzative invitano a tranquillizzarsi?

Cioè ti dicono che non puoi star lì di notte,però tranquillo.......dormi in strada...tranquillo però..

 :Laughing:   grandi....mitici!!......  :Sad: 

se qualcuno reperisce un cartone mi avvisi che mi aggiungo e lo usiamo come cartone matrimoniale!!  :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## OKreZ

Dunque, per kaio e ElDios ho provato a chiedere alla segreteria amministrativa del Webbit se per caso sono ancora disponibili dei posti, appena mi rispondono vi so dire... purtroppo non dipende da me, io sono solo un semplice cablatore  :Sad: 

----------

## nomadsoul

a me cmq la mail di cui sopra non e' ancora arrivata....  :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

----------

## OKreZ

Bene, ho ottenuto qualche altro posto in dormitorio (non postazioni pero') quindi coloro che sono interessati (kaio, ElDios) mi dovrebbero mandare un messaggio pvt con le seguenti info personali: nome, cognome, n. telefono, email, presenza il 5 maggio (si/no), presenza il 6 maggio, p. il 7 maggio, p. l'8 maggio

----------

## kaio

OKrez, ti ho mandato un PM con i dati che ti servivano...

Attendo buone nuove  :Smile: 

Grazie mille ancora

----------

## mcvash

quasi tutti i seminari  sono come posti inferiori a 0, quindi le possibilita' sono 0?????????

Mi sarebbe piaciuto venire, ma mi dice iscrizione non valida

----------

## Sparker

Ma che stanno facendo?

Prima mi arrivano 2 conferme.

Poi mandano la mail di respinta iscrizione.

Poi mi dicono, se vuoi qi' puoi stamparti i biglietti gratis.

E ora "non c'e' posto in arena, ma puoi fertmarti a dormire"....

Vabbe', spero che mi dicano come otterene il pass e il numero di postazione, altrimenti, cari ragazzi, ci vediamo l'anno prossimo.

----------

## Yoghi

pure io non ci capisco più nulla   :Sad: 

----------

## MyZelF

 *Sparker wrote:*   

> Prima mi arrivano 2 conferme.
> 
> Poi mandano la mail di respinta iscrizione.
> 
> Poi mi dicono, se vuoi qi' puoi stamparti i biglietti gratis.
> ...

 

La stessa trafila di mail è arrivata anche a me...   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Peach

insomma non posso portare il pc se non con una bomba dentro?

----------

## shanghai

Anch'io: si al posto-letto no alla posta-zione   :Crying or Very sad: 

Uffa.   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## doom.it

 *Quote:*   

> Carissimo, 
> 
> ti confermiamo che non sono disponibili postazioni in arena per
> 
> l'istallazione del PC, e' tuttavia possibile avere un posto nello spazio adibito a
> ...

 

COOOOOOOOSA???????????

Io ammazzo gli organizzatori di webbit!!!

P.S. se non mi fanno portare il computer a sto punto vado a farmi il weekend al mare! dai phiga non si puo prima confermare, poi dire non sei preso, poi stampa qua, poi sei preso a meta---- il tutto in una settimana!!!!!!

----------

## shev

 *Quote:*   

> COOOOOOOOSA???????????
> 
> Io ammazzo gli organizzatori di webbit!!!

 

Anche a me è arrivata questa comunicazione, come agli altri confermano il dormitorio ma negano la postazione... cmq non ha detto qualcuno che c'è la rete wireless? Datemi il segnale e io mi piazzo anche sui davanzali delle finestre, scale o ovunque mi vogliate mettere  :Very Happy: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Shev wrote:*   

> Anche a me è arrivata questa comunicazione, come agli altri confermano il dormitorio ma negano la postazione... cmq non ha detto qualcuno che c'è la rete wireless? Datemi il segnale e io mi piazzo anche sui davanzali delle finestre, scale o ovunque mi vogliate mettere 

 

Questo significa che i gechi non hanno una postazione???

----------

## doom.it

.... si capisse qualcosa..... 

OkreZ AIUTOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO  :Wink: 

----------

## shev

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Questo significa che i gechi non hanno una postazione???

 

Ma si che le abbiamo, saranno le solite mail mandate in massa come quelle le altre sull'accettazione. Qualche postazione dobbiamo averla, c'era stata data e ora non possono ritiracele così...

/me che cmq attende lumi da OKreZ

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Shev wrote:*   

> Ma si che le abbiamo, saranno le solite mail mandate in massa come quelle le altre sull'accettazione. Qualche postazione dobbiamo averla, c'era stata data e ora non possono ritiracele così...

 

Su questo non ci conterei molto....

 *Shev wrote:*   

> /me che cmq attende lumi da OKreZ

 

Speriamo ci illumini in bene.

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

la rete wireless si fa... basta portarci un access point con le antenne. e ci mancherebbe.   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## Yoghi

tra le altre cose se si vuole il dormitorio bisogna mandare una mail entro il 2 maggio... l'avete fatto? io no... confido nel fatto che loro nn sappiano chi appartiene alla comunity e le abbiano mandate a tutt in generale. ...

----------

## shanghai

Che OO... insomma, alla fine bisognerà comprarsi la scheda wireless.   :Confused: 

Anche di dubbia utilità (avendo una rete su cavi a casa) dopo il webbit...

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

calma.

i problemi che abbiamo avuto noi li hanno avuti anche altri.

loro DEVONO risolvere la cosa in tempo utile.

Personalmente domattina chiamo in segreteria da loro per farmi dare spiegazioni (f)utili.

----------

## OKreZ

Allora, le ultime email che sono arrivate sono state un errore, sono arrivate anche a me che sono dello staff  :Shocked:  percio' tranquilli, chi fra quelli che elenchero' hanno richiesto la postazione quando mi hanno mandato i dati, l'avranno:1. Shev

   2. MyZelF

   3. doom.it

   4. botta

   5. Anborn

   6. codadilupo

   7. Peach

   8. silian87

   9. Sparker

  10. Yoghi

  11. nomadsoul

  12. alexbr

  13. bluesexplosion2

  14. pako

  15. amico di doom.it n. 1

  16. amica di doom.it n. 1

  17. amico di doom.it n. 2

  18. amica di doom.it n. 2

Quelli invece che si sono aggiunti in ritardo avranno molto probabilmente solo il posto in dormitorio:

19. Swayer

  20. kaio

  21. amico di kaio

  22. ElDios

  23. Rikimaru

  24. shanghai

----------

## ElDios

Un GRAAAAAAAAAAAANDE ringraziamento a Okrez...

Solo una domanda,ma avere la postazione vuol dire il posto per collegare un portatile o il pc già collegato e pronto?

Grazie tantissimo...*si sfrega le mani*...ragazzi ci vediamo al webbit!!!!   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

*felicissimo*

Inoltre mi è arivata la mail dal WebbIt in cui dice che devo rispondere inviando i miei dati per prenotare il posto a dormire..devo rispondere o basta la segnalazione a te OkreZ? facci sapere presto se dobbiamo confermargli perchè il tutto va fatto entro il due maggio!

Gracias ancora!!

----------

## OKreZ

 *ElDios wrote:*   

> Solo una domanda,ma avere la postazione vuol dire il posto per collegare un portatile o il pc già collegato e pronto?

 

Postazione significa solo sedia, tavolo e cavo di rete

 *ElDios wrote:*   

> Inoltre mi è arivata la mail dal WebbIt in cui dice che devo rispondere inviando i miei dati per prenotare il posto a dormire..devo rispondere o basta la segnalazione a te OkreZ? facci sapere presto se dobbiamo confermargli perchè il tutto va fatto entro il due maggio!

 

Rispondete confermando e specificando i dati che richiedono

----------

## kaio

Ma se porto un access point + uno switch dite che trovo un posto in cui collegarlo?

----------

## OKreZ

 *kaio wrote:*   

> Ma se porto un access point + uno switch dite che trovo un posto in cui collegarlo?

 

Molto probabilmente la connettivita' wireless ci sara', cmq al massimo chiedi ad uno dei gechi che ha la postazione di attaccarti con switch e ap  :Wink: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Chi e' che fa le foto? Me lo dica che gli creo un utente per uplodarle direttamente sulla gallery dei gechi. 

PS: fate delle foto di grandezza umana non come quelle di doom.it  :Very Happy:  che una quindicina di foto tenevano 200Mb di spazio.

----------

## kaio

OKreZ: si farò proprio così se qualcuno di voi sarà così di animo gentile   :Sad: 

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

Ocrez: non mi hai incluso in lista. ti ho pmizzato   :Smile: 

----------

## shev

 *kaio wrote:*   

> OKreZ: si farò proprio così se qualcuno di voi sarà così di animo gentile  

 

Per me non ci sono problemi, se servirà sacrifico la mia postazione per il bene della comunità  :Smile: 

----------

## OKreZ

 *Shev wrote:*   

> Per me non ci sono problemi, se servirà sacrifico la mia postazione per il bene della comunità 

 

Che eroe  :Very Happy:  cmq non serve sacrificare, basta condividere  :Wink: 

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

Al massimo facciamo una nat box con uno dei nostri pc + uno switch.. le vie del signore sono infinite   :Cool: 

----------

## shev

 *OKreZ wrote:*   

> Che eroe  cmq non serve sacrificare, basta condividere 

 

Ovviamente l'idea era quella, solo volevo darmi un po' più d'importanza  :Laughing: 

----------

## doom.it

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Chi e' che fa le foto? Me lo dica che gli creo un utente per uplodarle direttamente sulla gallery dei gechi. 
> 
> PS: fate delle foto di grandezza umana non come quelle di doom.it  che una quindicina di foto tenevano 200Mb di spazio.

 

Tsè... non è colpa mia se ho una macchina seria, che fa foto seriamente!!! 

(posso anche ridimensionarle prima di uploadarle)...

Anche se sono dubbioso credo che alla fine la porterò la mia bestia... giusto per far rosicare un po peach  :Wink: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *doom.it wrote:*   

> Tsè... non è colpa mia se ho una macchina seria, che fa foto seriamente!!!

 

ehehehe  :Very Happy: 

 *doom.it wrote:*   

> (posso anche ridimensionarle prima di uploadarle)...

 

Sarebbe una bella cosa se lo fai ma visto che non la porti... uff spero che qualcuno porti una macchina per fare delle foto.

----------

## doom.it

ho detto che credo che la porterò  :Wink: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *doom.it wrote:*   

> ho detto che credo che la porterò 

 

ups letto male... allora ricorda di fare una ridimensione se ti serve uno script eccolo (e' quello che ho usato io per ridurre le tue)

```
#!/bin/sh

for file in *.jpg

do

    convert -size 3008x2000 "$file" -resize 1024x768 +profile "*" resize."$file"

done
```

----------

## OKreZ

A tutti i residenti Gechi: viste le ultime mail mandate dalla segreteria webbit che hanno creato non poco scompiglio, ne ho mandata una io di conferma, appena ottengo risposta vi faccio sapere. Intanto, per favore, quelli che hanno ricevuto la prima conferma di accettazione mi potrebbero mandare un messaggio privato qui sul forum, dicendo semplicemente: "mi hanno accettato" ? La mail e' quella di cui parla Shev qui (chiedo a Shev se puo' postarne un pezzo)

----------

## shev

 *OKreZ wrote:*   

> La mail e' quella di cui parla Shev qui (chiedo a Shev se puo' postarne un pezzo)

 

Se è questa la mail che intendi, eccola:

 *Quote:*   

> Carissimo partecipante,
> 
> ti informiamo che la tua richiesta di partecipazione a Webbit è stata 
> 
> accettata. In base  a ciò che hai richiesto tramite la lista inviataci dal 
> ...

 

----------

## OKreZ

 *Shev wrote:*   

> Se è questa la mail che intendi

 

Proprio questa, grazie  :Smile: 

----------

## ElDios

ciao ragazzi,c'è qualche anima Pia che potrebbe per piacere prestarmi una scheda wireless per la durata del webbit? Poi giuro che ve la ridò intonsa,anzi migliorata!   :Laughing: 

Fatemi sapere...altrimenti...devo andar giù di cavo!   :Embarassed: 

----------

## doom.it

Importante:

Cercasi volontario che possa portare un Access Point wifi (meglio se 802.11g retrocompatibile con .b) 

in modo da poter fornire accesso wifi ai gechi con portatile con banda garantita (non oso immaginare la lentezza dell'accesso wifi di webbit se ci saranno tanti utenti su ogni access point)....

Il mio unico access point serve a casa, e idem per Shev, quindi ci vorrebbe qualcuno che ne ha uno che puo portare, in modo da poterlo configurare con password e restrizione su indirizzi mac in modo da fornire una rete wifi riservata ai gechi.......

GRAZIE!!!  :Smile: 

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

Io avevo pensato a una soluzione alternativa: un 486 che faccia da nat-box + uno switch.

Ocrez mi ha detto che basta lo switch, il dhcp lavora anche in cascata senza nessun controllo in particolare.

Io preferisco -di molto- il cavo in quanto al webb.it, anche l'anno scorso, c'erano tantissimi simpaticono che sniffavano e facevano arp-poisoning e altri giochini simpatici.

Francamente non mi va molto di usare wep o simili in un posto come il webb.it dove ci sono 500 pc nel mio stesso segmento di rete.   :Mad: 

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

Se proprio dobbiamo, io ho un  WavePoint-II 11mbit con 2 slot pcmcia per schede esterne. io ho una 11mbit WEP e una 2mbit non-wep.

rimango dell'idea che non sia una scelta intelligente dal punto di vista della sicurezza - per lo meno, mettiamoci davanti una box che faccia da firewall..la posso portare anche io volendo, la configuro qua, se riesco a trovare un modo decente di portare un pc disassemblato in treno - SENZA CASE (ocrez hai un case per mettercelo?).

Per evitare di usare wep userei OpenVPN.

Che ne dite?

----------

## shev

 *FonderiaDigitale wrote:*   

> Che ne dite?

 

Io preferisco il wireless al cavo, questione di abitudine, ma non ho problemi anche ad usare il cavo. Concordo sul cercare di rendere la cosa un po' più sicura, wireless o meno, anche perchè l'idea di piazzarci un piccolo firewall o smanettare un po' in questo senso è interessante di per sè, così abbiamo da fare  :Smile: 

Insomma, a me va bene tutto (soprattutto se sciegliete la via senza cavo  :Razz:  )

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

Se a altri va bene comincio a alzare la macchina (un p133, che credevi  :Razz: ), poi la metto in rete e do accesso a chi di dovere per darci un occhio in piu..

c'e' qualche esigenza in particolare a parte sicuramente un ids minimo, un firewall (shorewall), openvpn eventualmente e un socks server per il p2p?

----------

## doom.it

lascio decidere ai piu esperti di me... il prbolema è che avendo postazioni limitate, se chi puo usa WiFi, ci sono postazioni che possono usare altri, ad esempio un mio amico col powerbook userebbe WiFi per lasciare la postazione a un altro mio amico....

Se poi si puo fare la stessa cosa con un routerino nostro che mettiamo in cascata vedete voi.... ora avete capito l'esigenza

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

beh quel pc puo' tranquillamente fare da firewall e router sia per il cavo per l'etere..l'importante e' attaccarci un ap per il wifi.

----------

## OKreZ

Pensandoci bene direi di evitare l'utilizzo di ap, proprio perche' il webbit fornisce gia' la connettivita' wireless e l'aggiunta di ap ne comporterebbe solamente il degrado... al massimo ci puo' stare lo switch per avere qualche postazione con cavo in piu'.

EDIT: ufficiosamente portate cmq gli ap, nel caso la wireless del webbit risultasse poco usufruibile  :Wink: 

----------

## shanghai

Ciao gente  :Smile: 

Un amico che mi accompagna ha espresso la seguente perplessità. Lui ha una postazione e mi farà da router su cavo (così non devo comprare la scheda wireless) ma dice: considerando che al webbit appongono un marchio su tutti gli hardware che entrano nell'arena, marchieranno anche quelli di chi non ha diritto a una postazione? O non li marchieranno? O non ce li fanno portare dentro?   :Shocked: 

OkreZ, che ne dici?

----------

## doom.it

giusta osservazione... il mio amicoche userebbe la "postazione volante" hau n powerbook 12''... che anche se non gli marchiano puo comunque portarsi dentro e fuori in mano senza problemi....... senon gli fanno storie

----------

## OKreZ

La responsabile amministrativa delle community mi ha detto che chi non ha la postazione puo' portarsi il pc con scheda wireless, da cio' deduco che non dovrebbero fare storie, al massimo attaccheranno i bollini anche in questo caso...

----------

## alexbr

se volete ho una vecchia scheda di rete pcmcia per portatili (10 Mbps), che posso portare, insieme ad un paio di schede di rete fisse, così chi ha solo il cavo per la connettività può usufruire di questo tipo di collegamento.

accettare (le porto) o declinare (non le porto)?

----------

## kaio

Se vi interessa posso portare il mio Access Point a 54mbps retrocompatibile con gli 11mbps.

Lo posso tranquillamente condividere con voi

Fatemi sapere se portalo o meno.

Grazie

----------

## doom.it

si portalo per favore  :Smile: 

se ci fosse anche qualcuno che si offre di portare un routerino saremmo a posto

----------

## kaio

Bene, lo porto senza dubbio allora!

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

 *doom.it wrote:*   

> si portalo per favore 
> 
> se ci fosse anche qualcuno che si offre di portare un routerino saremmo a posto

 

Ho scritto tre messaggi sopra   :Evil or Very Mad: 

Comunque mancano gli switch. Qualcuno li puo' portare? (le porte dipende da quanti stimiamo di essere (Ocrez ci puoi illuminare?)

----------

## OKreZ

 *FonderiaDigitale wrote:*   

> Comunque mancano gli switch. Qualcuno li puo' portare? (le porte dipende da quanti stimiamo di essere (Ocrez ci puoi illuminare?)

 

Dovreste avere all'incirca una ventina di postazioni (e siete circa in 24, siccome ora non sono a casa non ho l'elenco, vi aggiorno piu' precisamente questa sera)

----------

## botta

 *alexbr wrote:*   

> se volete ho una vecchia scheda di rete pcmcia per portatili (10 Mbps)

 

a me farebbe molto comodo, ne ho giusto disintegrato una..

----------

## OKreZ

 *OKreZ wrote:*   

> Dovreste avere all'incirca una ventina di postazioni (e siete circa in 24, siccome ora non sono a casa non ho l'elenco, vi aggiorno piu' precisamente questa sera)

 

Rettifico, le postazioni sono 15, in tutto siete in 24

----------

## silian87

 *Quote:*   

> Rettifico, le postazioni sono 15, in tutto siete in 24

 

Tieni conto che io per esempio vado mercoledi' pomeriggio e giovedi', e poi sabato pomeriggio, e con me anche altri, quindi le postazioni ce le possiamo alternare. Poi magari sul tavolo si trova spazio, o uno porta uno switch in piu' e si cerca di combibnare qualcosa...

----------

## kaio

Se vi interessa porto anche lo switch + access point...

Fatemi sapere una volta per tutte...

Grazie

----------

## alexbr

anch'io ho uno switch (4+1 porte) libero.

quindi:

scheda pcmcia per botta + switch per tutti,

hip hip urraaaa   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

 :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

(webbitì, arrivoooooooo   :Rolling Eyes:  )

----------

## doom.it

Kaio porta sia AP che switch, se puoi.

Ottimo Alex (anche se 4 porte sono poche, ma va benissimo, magari attacchiamo li l'AP)

----------

## kaio

Sarà fatto!

----------

## Sparker

 :Laughing:  al massimo posso portare qualche cavo di rete in più.

Se porto lo switch/router mio fratello viene a Padova e mi uccide...

----------

## alexbr

Altra cosa: ci sarà bisogno di ciabatte per alimentare tutti questi switch, portatili, router, aggeggi wireless.

Chi provvede a condire le nostre esistenze, e quelle dei nostri poveri autonomisti, con i fluttuanti comunitari di cui presumo avremo bisogno?  :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

(tradotto: ci servono ciabatte - quelle elettriche -  per mettere tutta 'sta roba, chi le porta?)

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

Portate piu switch possibile ragazzi, io porto solo il firewall/router!

----------

## KenTI

io vengo giovedi e già che ci sono porto il portatile, non sia mai che riesco a far funzionare la mia sfigatissima wireless linksys v4 con ndiswrapper..   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## nomadsoul

 *OKreZ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Dovreste avere all'incirca una ventina di postazioni (e siete circa in 24, siccome ora non sono a casa non ho l'elenco, vi aggiorno piu' precisamente questa sera)

 

????

cioe' chi prima arriva prima alloggia???

che discorso e'??

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Come richiesto ho creato gli account mail (gechi) ai relatori del webbit.

----------

## Peach

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Come richiesto ho creato gli account mail (gechi) ai relatori del webbit.

 

yeah: grazie  :Cool: 

----------

## Sparker

Secondo voi, a che ora conviene arrivare per evitare ore di coda per l'hardware?

----------

## KenTI

coda per l'hardware? c'è qualcosa in superofferta?

----------

## Sparker

 :Laughing:  Intendo per portare dentro i PC.

----------

## KenTI

ah ecco dicevo   :Embarassed: 

----------

## silian87

Allora, io posso entrare come gechi perche' sono nell'elenco. Che carte devo portare all'arrivo? Non mi riconosceranno mica a vista!   :Laughing: 

----------

## OKreZ

 *nomadsoul wrote:*   

> cioe' chi prima arriva prima alloggia???
> 
> che discorso e'??

 

No, chi mi ha richiesto la postazione in tempo ce l'ha, i piu' ritardatari dovranno accontentarsi della wireless o delle postazioni a cavo messe a disposizione di FonderiaDigitale col suo router. La lista e' questa:

1. Shev

2. MyZelF

3. doom.it

4. botta

5. Anborn

6. codadilupo (senza postazione)

7. Peach

8. silian87

9. Sparker

10. Yoghi

11. nomadsoul

12. alexbr

13. bluesexplosion2

14. pako (senza postazione)

15. amico di doom.it n. 1

16. amica di doom.it n. 1

17. amico di doom.it n. 2

18. FonderiaDigitale

In ritardo:

19. shanghai

20. Swayer 

21. Rikimaru 

22. ElDios 

23. kaio 

24. amico di kaio

I meno ritardatari sono stati shangai e Swayer, per i quali sono riuscito ad ottenere una postazione. In tutto quindi dovrebbero essere (ennesima rettifica) 18 con postazione e 6 senza (scusate la confusione ma vi assicuro che non e' stato facile gestire la cosa col casino delle 354 email di conferma/negazione che hanno mandato  :Evil or Very Mad: )

I posti in dormitorio per gli altri ritardatari ci sono se sono stati confermati dalla segreteria amministrativa del webbit (in privato avevo loro scritto di richiedere il dormitorio secondo procedura indicata dalla segreteria amministrativa).

EDIT: *silian87 wrote:*   

> Che carte devo portare all'arrivo? Non mi riconosceranno mica a vista!  

 

Documento con nome e cognome  :Smile: 

----------

## blackfede

Volevo approfittare anche io di OKreZ   :Razz: 

Che tu sappia, la rete del webbit non accetta connessioni in entrata, vero? Mi spiego meglio. Io sono presente come "espositore" presso uno stand, e volevo offrire agli utenti del mio sito un real-time streaming tramite web-cam, ma per fare ciò chi vuole vedere lo streaming deve collegarsi al pc con la webcam che è appunto dentro la rete del webb.it.

Quindi la domanda è il firewall permette di offrire servizi all'esterno? Essendo io non un "utente normale" posso farmi "aprire" una porta verso l'eserno?

Grazie per l'attenzione.

----------

## Yoghi

 *blackfede wrote:*   

> Essendo io non un "utente normale" posso farmi "aprire" una porta verso l'eserno?
> 
> 

 

l'anno scorso fu possibile bastava fare richiesta alla staff ... quest'anno vedremo come si organizzano  :Wink: 

----------

## Sparker

Ciao a tutti da webbit!!  :Smile: 

----------

